# Bromeliad Leaves Turning Yellow



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

The leaves of a bromeliad in my newly planted vivarium have started to turn yellow.

It's a Vriesea Hieroglyphica bromeliad.

The plant, which measures approximately 25cm diameter and 20cm tall, was potted when I bought it a fortnight ago.

I planted the bromeliad on the floor of my vivarium mounted on an inch thick piece of cork bark. It's under a daylight LED strip light. 

The yellowing isn't terribly noticeable yet but seems to be getting worse day-by-day.

Does anyone know what is causing the leaves to turn yellow? And what can be done to stop them from yellowing any further?

Also, is there anything I can to to reverse the yellowing that has already occurred?

The pictures aren't great because it's only slightly yellowed at this point, just don't want it to get any worse!


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

My big vriesea do better in the substrate, but I'm not sure they can't grow mounted. It sounds like it's not getting to dry out enough maybe? Are the yellow leaves dry or soggy?


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

After looking at the pics better it could almost be a light issue. Hopefully the plant experts help out soon


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

I wouldn't say the leaves are either too dry or soggy. They are the same as the healthy leaves, just turning yellow... Maybe they will change texture are they turn more yellow.

I also thought it could be because the substrate is too wet.

When would lighting be an issue; when there is too much or too little?


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Too little, I use a couple 6500K LED strips on each viv. Even then, two very similar broms can go in maybe six inches higher or lower and it affects the coloration. But not just yellow patches like that, so maybe the tops of the leaves are too close to the light? I realize now the only help I just gave you was bumping your thread, ha. My hiero is under T5HO about 15" above the top of the plant and it really pops. Other vriesea like that are doing well under two currentusa 36" strips.

I guess after arguing with myself for a bit I'm thinking you could just try letting it dry out a bit more between mistings


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well the reality is that this species isn't exactly a terrarium plant. It's a landscape plant in some places.

The yellowing appears to be a reaction to too much moisture. Vriesea should be mounted b/c they do not like a lot of moisture around their roots. It would be hard (but not impossible) to burn this plant in a terrarium unless its at the very very top in the driest, hottest part.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Hey Antone, my bigger vriesea came potted so I put them in the substrate, usually with some extra tree fern in the surrounding area, always in a well draining area. Is this ok long-term? They just seemed too big to mount. They're in big vivs with ventilation and seem to be doing great, but it's only been a couple months. Thank you for your help, sorry to steal the thread but it seems related

Bobby


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks Antone!
My vriesea also came potted and the potting soil was soaking wet. At first I planted it directly into the substrate, but when I noticed that the leaves were yellowing I mounted it on an inch thick piece of cork bark and placed that on the soil instead.
I've also cut back on watering and will see if the condition of my vriesea improves.
I'm interested to read the replies to Bobby's question.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

L8apex said:


> Hey Antone, my bigger vriesea came potted so I put them in the substrate, usually with some extra tree fern in the surrounding area, always in a well draining area. Is this ok long-term? They just seemed too big to mount. They're in big vivs with ventilation and seem to be doing great, but it's only been a couple months. Thank you for your help, sorry to steal the thread but it seems related
> 
> Bobby


If it's doing well then leave it be. They are grown in pots in greenhouses and what not bc it's easier to do on a bench. Also, the airflow is much higher so they don't typically stay soaking wet. They also seem to grow faster potted as well.


----------

